# Eye infections



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

As you all know Jackson has had one eye removed. It was done before I rescued him. We have finally gotten him over his eye infection, but the area where his eye was is now red and puffy. I am treating it with the same medication that I used for his eye and it is improving. Is it possible that this transferred from eye to skin? Is that possible? 
I would so call the vet, but we are not happy with each other right now. He wanted to take Jack's other eye instead of treating it as he has very little sight anyways. This is the first time I have been mad at him, and I will get over it. I told his wife I was so mad at him I couldn't even talk to him when I ran into him at the hardware store. She said he was wrong too and took my side, which made me smile... But seriously, do you have any advice?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should think about contacting poodlecrazy#1 since she has experience in this area and actually just posted about Killa having an infection in the orbit that was anucleated.

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/169986-killa-has-hole-her-face-graphic.html

She linked to a video rather than directly posting pics. You might want to skip it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> As you all know Jackson has had one eye removed. It was done before I rescued him. We have finally gotten him over his eye infection, but the area where his eye was is now red and puffy. I am treating it with the same medication that I used for his eye and it is improving. Is it possible that this transferred from eye to skin? Is that possible?
> 
> I would so call the vet, but we are not happy with each other right now. He wanted to take Jack's other eye instead of treating it as he has very little sight anyways. This is the first time I have been mad at him, and I will get over it. I told his wife I was so mad at him I couldn't even talk to him when I ran into him at the hardware store. She said he was wrong too and took my side, which made me smile... But seriously, do you have any advice?



When the eye was removed they sutured the orbit closed correct? If the eye was infected the infection could possibly have spread. Usually when a vet does an enucleation on an infected eye they will use a closed method, where they first suture the eyelid shut then proceed to remove the eye. This lessens the risk of infection spreading. I will link Killa's Enucleation Recovery video so you can see what a normal recovery looks like. After the first day or two she had no pain and there were no issues whatsoever with the surgery sight. She had a little bit of oozing here and there but it was just health body secretions. We had to wait 3 weeks to remove the sutures just to be on the safe side. But she never had any redness or swelling during recovery. She healed up perfectly and then a few months later her skin issues started. That is where her hole came from. Also the lack of skin and muscle is due to steroid use trying to treat the skin issues, not the Enucleation. Unfortunately that is just where the skin problems decided to manifest. If I were you I would probably get him into see the vet. He might need to get put on a dose of antibiotics, or at least get the skin checked out. 

http://youtu.be/Ne6Ccek-PRw


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He has been with me 3 years, and we have had no problem with the enucleation area. It was not until he had this eye infection that the area around his other got red. There is nothing oozey or runny, it is just a bit red and puffy. We had a round of antibiotics he is still on, and his other eye looks great. I am still flushing it and using the eye ointment, just to be on the safe side. Do you think that it is possible it is an infection on the skin?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh so it was the other eye that had the infection? Not the one that was removed, right? Do they know what it was that infected the eye?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't remember what he called it, but likened it to pink eye. Where his eye was has not give him any problems, and he isn't rubbing it or anything, but being a worried mom, well I wanted to ask my experts. I had no idea that the hole was where Killa's eye was. Poor little lamb. She is so blessed to have you as a Mom!


----------

